# Baffled



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

A neighbour of mine has just bought a Swift Kontiki Fiat on 03 plate from Marquis near Winchester.

He wanted an auto, bought manual.
He wanted a fixed bed, bought seated version (whatever that is called, not fixed).
He said "They are known as leaky Kontiki aren't they?"

Wonder why he spent nearly 30K on it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't understand it either. But from the turnover of motorhomes I see, as I cannot believe people's requirements change that quickly, I conclude he's in good company.

Dave


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> I don't understand it either. But from the turnover of motorhomes I see, as I cannot believe people's requirements change that quickly, I conclude he's in good company.
> 
> Dave


Could it be a lack of research, insufficient foresight and rose tinted specs?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

He seemed to be reasonably well read about them. 

Dave, How do you mean 'in good company?'

Mind you, he was unsure whether he had joined the CC or the C&CC. I recommended MHF to him and mentioned the £10 sub and he seems to think he has subscribed and has a receipt somewhere to prove it. Does MHF do that?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> he seems to think he has subscribed and has a receipt somewhere to prove it. Does MHF do that


If he subscribed he would have an email invoice not a printed receipt though


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, that's what I thought Nuke.

Still hashing? We doing Lundy this year.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

he could have bought nearly new for 30K surely?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No doubt he will soon be dissatisfied with his purchase and have to PX and lose a bundle.

It is so much better to go hunting with a plan, and not get side tracked, if you see something else, then go home and thrash out the pro's and cons, you might miss the MH you were looking at, but at least you don't get the wrong one, it's a big purchase and needs to be bought with the head muscle well warmed up.

Kev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I mean that it is difficult to conclude other than many motorhomers decide their second biggest purchase (after a house) on more an emotional impulse than anything more reasoned to meet their needs.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We looked for almost 12months for our first van. 22 months later it was gone. 

We are hoping that our current van will meet our needs for 5 years though    


I guess once you use a M/H what you though you wanted might not be what you acctualy wanted/needed 



Richard...


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

My neighbour loaned the van to his son for it's first trek and when they got near Plymouth the exhaust fell off. The front part that is. The recovery suggested they went to Kwikfit and commented that the whole exhaust was rotten and how did it get past an MOT two weeks previous? 

They found a Marquis outlet in Plymouth so they went there and got a new pipe FOC after some phone calls between father/son and Marquis at Upham, Hants - the supplier.

Neighbour has since been away for 10 days round Kent, Essex and Suffolk and only problem is that the fridge don't work on switching from leisure battery to gas I think is what he explained.

Said it drives well and got 28 MPG from the 2.8 diesel over 700 miles.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My old Mum would have summed him up very succinctly - if a little harshly!! 8O

"_Daft bugger's got more money than sense_!" :roll:

I have to agree with DABs. I really don't understand how some folk part with such a huge bundle, having done almost no research and with precious little knowledge even of how to "_do motorhoming_".

Still - it's their cash, and none of my business!! :?  

Dave


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave, I think that's what makes the world go round. There are clearly some people for whom buying a motorhome is no big thing and they just by on impulse. And good luck to them.

Maybe they'll learn but I doubt it. As my old mum used to say:

"There's nowt as strange as folk" :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

A bit like marriage in a lot of ways :lol: :lol: 
Tme to duck,
Chris


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Guilty as charged - my purchase was a combination of impulse purchase and karma - the van pretty much landed in my lap not long after an experience camping under tent in the New forrest, and nearly getting blown away by a gale! 

All I knew at the time was that I liked rear lounges, which fortunately the van in question had!


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Guilty as charged - my purchase was a combination of impulse purchase and karma - the van pretty much landed in my lap not long after an experience camping under tent in the New forrest, and nearly getting blown away by a gale! 

All I knew at the time was that I liked rear lounges, which fortunately the van in question had!


----------

